# Which of the three cases is better?



## lasalasa (Jan 3, 2011)

- Antec Lanboy Air.
- Antec Twelve Hundred.
- Cooler Master HAF 932.

(Cooling wise mostly)

Is there a better case within that range of the budget?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 3, 2011)

They all cool well.  Pretty much personal preference on what you wanna look at every day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2011)

HAF 932 for looks and cooling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 3, 2011)

all 3 are loud!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 3, 2011)

what are you planning on putting in one of them?


----------



## lasalasa (Jan 3, 2011)

GTX 580, i7 2600k or i7 950, etc.


----------



## abirdie4me (Jan 8, 2011)

If $178 is in your budget, you should check out Raven RV02-E. Excellent cooling and very quiet.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

They are all good, if you just want to fill the thing with Fans, go for the Lanboy Air, but it will be noisy. The HAF 932 is an excellent case too and probably directs the airflow better than the Antec.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 8, 2011)

After building with many different case I have been on the HAF 932 wagon for a while and would have to say it's my fav. Very quiet due to the large size fan, plenty of room and look badass. I have used 4 of them (2 for myself) and the cooling is amazing in these.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 8, 2011)

i have built quite a few systems with the antec 900/1200 series. 

they are cheap, and offer decent airflow. But if you want to hide cables and make it look pretty, this is not the case you want.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

HAF932 is the best out of those three. The looks plus the cooling is great. Mod the interior black and it'll look twice as better as its original looks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2011)

abirdie4me said:


> If $178 is in your budget, you should check out Raven RV02-E. Excellent cooling and very quiet.
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh299/abirdie4me/IMG_4371.jpg



I'll second that.  review  Also, there's no more fans to buy for this case.  Not like my last case where I spent an additional $40 on fans.  Make sure, if you get one, that you get the RV02-E, not the RV02 (although it's a great case, the improvements in the -E version are worth it).


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i have built quite a few systems with the antec 900/1200 series.
> 
> they are cheap, and offer decent airflow. But if you want to hide cables and make it look pretty, this is not the case you want.



I dont know about the Antec 900, but my 1200 hides cables pretty damn good and has fantastic airflow, room and the airflow is better without the filters. My buddy has a 932. I personally think the 932 is ugly but has great cooling and room. Really, any one of those cases are great. I guess it's all personal preference.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll second that.  review  Also, there's no more fans to buy for this case.  Not like my last case where I spent an additional $40 on fans.  Make sure, if you get one, that you get the RV02-E, not the RV02 (although it's a great case, the improvements in the -E version are worth it).



I'll third that.  Except for a little more the Fortress FT02 is more 'mature'.  http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-Fortress-FT02-Case-Review/901

Hot air rises.  The case is designed so hot air naturally vents out the top and all the fans are floor mounted to blow air up.  No brainer.  My GTX580 temps are idle at 33-37 degrees.  My core i7 920 overclocked at 3.6 is about 32 degrees.  It's also quiet.

I would say there isn't a better thermally designed case out there.


----------

